# LULL 844 TT-34 repairs



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Could be any number of things, from low fuel pressure or plugged injectors, to a hydraulic pump that's locked up, and dozens more. Assuming it's a diesel, for the engine itself to run, it only needs fuel (under adequate pressure at the right time), air, and compression. If it's being bogged down by something else, that's another issue.


If you can keep it running on starting fluid, most likely either it's not getting fuel, or it's not getting it at the right time.


----------



## TLink (May 29, 2020)

Hhummm. As I was warming it up(old John Deere naturally aspirated) it just acted like the fuel ran out. I bled sys well. I did notice the PTO started to whine though!! I'll have to check that. The tank was low and I added some 10W today. 
I was planning on pulling injectors to see. at least the #1. Even when you turn key it will run for a few seconds and quit. Not really a big down though. I have fuel at the inj and a good return. So that's what I figure. 
1. Injectors
2. Injector pump
3 . PTO

Man it was running good for a while. 
Keep me posted on other ideas. I'll let you know
Tim


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Does that really have a PTO? You said it so I'll assume it does, but doubt that it should be running on start up so do you have a clutch hanging up or something else that is not disengaging?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...... 99 times out 100, if a diesel won't run, it ain't gettin' fuel, 'n air,.....


----------



## TLink (May 29, 2020)

Thanks folks. It's got a "pump gear" according to manual. it's like a PTO. I thought if I could disengage it to try starting. Of course fuel delivery is a serious question. Again I'll pull injector #1 for inspection. I had a friend operate hydraulic sys while I walked around. he could have put a load on the sys and I heard the hydraulic gear whine for maybe 5 seconds. When I added fluid today is had some oil but not much. As I cranked it over I had fuel lines cracked up top. It did bleed fuel. Same as the pump. Seems it is getting good fuel through it. Is there a cutoff for the injector pump? Remember it's a 844 TT-34. Old John Deere eng.


----------



## Victor1986 (Apr 1, 2021)

TLink said:


> Thanks folks. It's got a "pump gear" according to manual. it's like a PTO. I thought if I could disengage it to try starting. Of course fuel delivery is a serious question. Again I'll pull injector #1 for inspection. I had a friend operate hydraulic sys while I walked around. he could have put a load on the sys and I heard the hydraulic gear whine for maybe 5 seconds. When I added fluid today is had some oil but not much. As I cranked it over I had fuel lines cracked up top. It did bleed fuel. Same as the pump. Seems it is getting good fuel through it. Is there a cutoff for the injector pump? Remember it's a 844 TT-34. Old John Deere eng.


 Did you ever solve your problem? I have same thing happening on a old deere diesel now.


----------

